# MrExcel MVP



## panyagak (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi MVPs

What does it take to become a MrExcel MVP?? 

Any self-study resources??

I admire you, MrExcel MVPs

Regards
Patrick


----------



## BrianJN1 (Oct 15, 2017)

FAQ gives something towards your answer.


----------



## Macropod (Oct 15, 2017)

See: https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/lounge-v-2-0/556315-excel-mvp-post2749306.html#post2749306


----------

